
Motorola To Split Into Two Companies - gibsonf1
http://www.foxbusiness.com/markets/industries/technology/article/motorola-split-companies_534005_12.html
======
dbreunig
Does anyone think that this new Mobile Device unit will be able to innovate
and focus following this move?

